# Spalting Hackberry



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone interested in some Ike hackberry I have plenty for the taking. We had two trees which didn't get picked up by the cleanup crews and the city would never get it so I finally got energetic this afternoon so it's headed for the burn pile if no one wants it.
I'll post some pictures tomorrow of few pieces so you can see what it looks like. 
Let me know if you'd like some.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

How big????


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that sure makes some pretty stuff


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd love to have a little bit, but it's a little far out of the way.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim, some fair sized pieces maybe 14"-16" long about 10"-12" diameter. There are a couple fair sized pieces, one a crotch/branch. Cut some 'slices' off one large trunk about 4"-5" thick and 14"-16" diameter. I'll post up some pictures on Saturday along with rough dimensions.

FF, if you want small pen size pieces I'll cut some and put in the mail for ya.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

*Pictures*

A few pictures to give you an idea of what is available. 
I haven't figured out to intersperse comments with the pictures so I attempted to add info on the photos. Maybe it will show.........lol
The first picture is a piece I 'ripped' to play with myself -- hopefully shows the inside spalting.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! That's some good looking big bowl material. I may have to 'indulge'!! Thanks..jim


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Wow! That's some good looking big bowl material. I may have to 'indulge'!! Thanks..jim


There goes the driveway!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> There goes the driveway!!!!


Maybe I can save his driveway with our barn...........lol I think Karen will probably lock him in the garage and only open the door to exchange food for finished turnings if he isn't careful.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hooked doesn't live too far from me, and I already have the Iraq wood from Tortuga to distribute. I don't mind picking up a mess of it as long as there is someone who promises to take it from me. Maybe a wood swap/lunch next week somewhere ? Bill, I can also meet up with you somewhere south.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd be up for a wood swap/lunch if folks are interested. Just let me know what you'd like.

Bill is only a couple minutes from me and we'll be meeting up this week. Thanks ET.


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Hooked / ET, I'd love to be invited to the swap meet or I can pick it up.

I would'nt be having these cravings if everyone (Hooked, ET, GalvBay)
would quit posting the great spaulted products. 

Hooked, If one of the more experienced guys don't clame the branched/crotch piece, I'd like to see what kind of character I can
find in it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Count it as yours Thumper.... Where are you located?


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks... Deer Park... 1/4 mile from GalvBay.


----------

